# Sale on oppo 83



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is a sale ever in Canada for the oppo 83,want to buy one with my tax return,but the last 6 months never seen it go on sale,knowing me i will buy one then it goes on sale LOL.Thanks.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have never seen them have a sale on as they are a bargain at the price point anyway, why don't you put a wanted add in the Classified section of the forum, you never know !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with John. I do not think I have ever seen OPPO On Sale. Moreover, they generally sell for more than MSRP on the used market. Certainly a testament to their desirability and resale value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

